# Dog terrified of flying insects



## wwknight1 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 9 year old Shiba Inu that is absolutely terrified of flying insects. He is one of those dogs who frequently snaps at insects flying by (he has always done this) and we think he has managed to get himself stung in the mouth a couple times. Anyway, if he hears or sees anything that resembles a flying insect, he runs around shaking and wimpering and tries to escape wherever he is (house, car, etc.) It is a truly pathetic exhibit.

I was wondering if I could get a suggestion for how to get him past this fear. When he is frightened, he is not interested in food/treats and he is never exactly eager to please, so I don't know what I could use as a reinforcement/reward for any sort of "normal" behavioral training.

Thank you for any tips that you might have.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a fear that zoo keepers are well aware of....fear of things moving overhead. This fear is natural for all animals. Two weeks before opening new exhibits to the public, zoo keepers will hang objects that blow in the wind....plastic bottles, whirlywigs, etc. That helps somewhat in getting the animals used to things moving overhead.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I would keep a leash on him outside and when he starts acting up due to a bug grab the leash, say nothing and just start walking around. I would keep walking till he is back to him self and what ever you do don't baby him when he is going off because of the bug. Good luck!


----------



## wwknight1 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not sure that this is exactly what we are looking at. Most things overhead don't bother him at all. Birds, planes, overhead fans, leaves, frisbees, etc. do not bother him at all. It seems to be specific to bugs, specifically the ones that buzz (Wasps, flies, etc.) and only seems trigger the extreme fear when in an enclosed area, such as a car or house. Also, this has not been a lifelong behavior... It started manifesting itself about 5 years ago, and we are almost certain that he was stung in the mouth at least once at about that time. Since then, it seems to be gradually getting worse.

Thank you for your input. I may try a few things to see if it is the moving overhead objects, but at this point, I really feel like the fear is specific to the insects.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

In that case, make recordings of buzzing insects and play them daily starting at almost no volume and increasing it bit by bit. While the recordings are on do some obedience exercises or play games, basically anything where the dog has to keep his attention on you and use his mind for something other than his fear. It doesn't really matter what you do or whether or not you have to help him obey, just that you keep him doing something. You want to gradually desensitize him to the noise the insects make since the buzzing insects seem to be his main problem.


----------



## wwknight1 (Jan 18, 2009)

That sounds like a pretty good idea. I will have to see what sort of recordings I can find. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------

